# Cories and Shrimp?



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am interested in getting some ghost shrimp to help do the cleaning on my 10 gal. I have heard they are not good with corys because they tend to get in the shrimps way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I think Cories and Ghost Shrimp would be fine together. But, if you are having alot of leftover food, you should feed less. If you have alot of waste, then you need to do more water changes and gravel vacs. I wouldn't leave it up to a fish or invert to do the cleaning for you.


----------



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks. It's good to know that they will go together.

I don't have a lot of extra waste and is vacuuming once a month okay or should it be done more often than that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Vacuum once a week.  Do that when you do your weekly water change.


----------

